# Wife's Tugaloo & Hartwell photos



## biggdogg (Jul 30, 2016)

Just a small glimpse of this area's beauty.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 30, 2016)

More nice compositions!  Thanks, and keep them coming our way!


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks WV. My wife actually posted these herself. She's shy though...


----------

